# US Veteran cuts down American flag that was flying under Mexican flag in Reno



## Ezskanken (Jul 26, 2013)

Veteran cuts down US Flag flown under a Mexican flag in Reno - YouTube


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 26, 2013)

Its illegal to fly an american flag under a mexican flag? If the american flag was above the mexican flag thats ok?


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 26, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Its illegal to fly an american flag under a mexican flag? If the american flag was above the mexican flag thats ok?



I did not know it was illegal  BUT our flag should be on top IMO... Go to another country and you won't see our flag flying just being burned


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 26, 2013)

In the U.S. the American flag and its colors take predominance over any other countries flag, especially if you live here.

Anything else shows your true allegiance


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 26, 2013)

it is illegal. the only flag that is permitted to fly on the same level with the American flag is a Texas flag. everything else must fly below the american flag (in america of course)


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)

It's just another sign of the wetbacks' true allegiance and why they should all be expelled.


----------



## sneedham (Jul 26, 2013)

DOMS you said out the best... It's a shame...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 26, 2013)

what about gay rainbow flag?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## charley (Jul 26, 2013)

Looked like a Mexican Porn store...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2013)

chances are, they didn't know it was illegal or insulting. Hell, I didn't even know that was illegal. Rambo just wanted to look bad ass with his knife.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> chances are, they didn't know it was illegal or insulting. Hell, I didn't even know that was illegal. Rambo just wanted to look bad ass with his knife.



Even then, they had to know it was disrespectful.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

He shoulda cut down the messican flag, took a shit, then cleaned his ass with it. If u cant repect the american flag ill gladly walk u to the boarder and you can cross. Adios amigo.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 26, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Even then, they had to know it was disrespectful.



They don't care if it's disrespectful.
They have no respect for Americans.
A few years ago they were marching in the streets of American cities waving Mexican flags and demanding amnesty.
Their allegiance is to Mexico, their cultural identity and cultural norms are Mexican, not American.
They have no intent to assimilate.

The goal is to take back what they think was stolen from them by implementing "La Raza"and raising the Mexican flag over the capitols of every southwestern state in the U.S..


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bowden said:


> They don't care if it's disrespectful.
> They have no respect for Americans.
> A few years ago they were marching in the streets of American cities waving Mexican flags and demanding amnesty.
> Their allegiance is to Mexico, their cultural identity and cultural norms are Mexican, not American.
> ...



The sad part is they won. I'm tired of being a second class citizen in my own country. The same country that my relatives spilled their own blood in the soil. Our days of being protected by the us constitution are long and gone. It sickens me


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 26, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> The sad part is they won. I'm tired of being a second class citizen in my own country.* The same country that my relatives spilled their own blood in the soil*. Our days of being protected by the us constitution are long and gone. It sickens me



^^^coming from the nazi..could this post be more ironic?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

U my friend are a tad confused on white supremacy.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

Your looking at it from a history pov.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

this story is from 2007


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

Nevada Veteran Cuts Down Mexican Flag Flying Above American Flag ~ J O S H U A P U N D I T


"I would have asked to speak to the owner, explained politely that what  he was doing was both illegal and offensive to his adopted country and  asked him to fix it.

I have a feeling I might have gotten an apology, our flag in its proper  place and perhaps a couple of tacos and a cerveza. Because most legal  immigrants appreciate what this country and that flag stands for.That's  why they came here."


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

They come here for the free money.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 26, 2013)

My grandfather and his brother both fought in WW2 in the pacific.   I don't give a shit about nationalism.

Do I have advantages here?   Yup.   Just like I'd have advantages in Australia, England, France, Germany, Finland etc etc.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

kind of a bullshit story when you consider a lot of things. to be honest in our countries policies maybe we should fly a dollar sign above our flag or the chinese flag. maybe we can design a new flag that shows corporations 69ing with politicians and treading on the common man while the poor and downtrodden are fed into a grinder. room for a little tax man on there somewhere pissing on our schools and wiping his ass with our tax dollars. have a laughing asian on the other side with a big bold made in china punch line. sprinkle around some homeless veterans.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 26, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> U my friend are a tad confused on white supremacy.



son,the only one that is confused here its you..you said that your relatives spilled blood for your country yet you walk around bearing a signs of the people who actually spilled the blood of your countrymen..they've died on Normandy beaches thousand miles away from their homeland so that your donkey ass could walk around looking like nazi christmas tree..that's the ultimate insult for their sacrifice..scum like you would be shot on site back then


----------



## cityboy21 (Jul 26, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


>




how dare you.


----------



## cityboy21 (Jul 26, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


>



that's better.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned I'm well within my constitutional rights. My first amendment offers me unlimited expression. If you can't handle it that's not my problem. Unlike you this is my country not yours. So I can understand why you are having trouble understanding me.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Nevada Veteran Cuts Down Mexican Flag Flying Above American Flag ~ J O S H U A P U N D I T
> 
> 
> "I would have asked to speak to the owner, explained politely that what  he was doing was both illegal and offensive to his adopted country and  asked him to fix it.
> ...



They came here and come here because the political corruption and poverty in Mexico drives them here.
Their motivation to come here is not to assimilate into being an American due to them "appreciating what America and that flag stands for".
Its totally economic.
51% of Mexico lives in poverty.
They receive social service benefits here at tax payer expense that their own governments will not provide them with.
Where you live (Maine) 1% of the population is Latin American and you do not have a huge illegal immigration problem that is costing huge amounts of your state and local taxpayer dollars to fund social welfare programs for illegal aliens and their anchor babies.

You might have a different opinion if your opinion was based on a day to day experience of living around illegal immigrants as to the level of appreciation that illegal Latin American immigrants have for American cultural norms and American patriotic symbolism's like the American flag. 

Their allegiance is not to the U.S.
It's to their country of origin.
Their appreciation of America is totally economic and it's related to what they can extract from it in welfare benefits related to American taxpayer support of their anchor babies.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 26, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> As far as I'm concerned I'm well within my constitutional rights. My first amendment offers me unlimited expression. If you can't handle it that's not my problem. Unlike you this is my country not yours. So I can understand why you are having trouble understanding me.



there would be no constitutional rights or first amendment if the tats on your chest would have gotten their way..how stupid can you be?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

They have absolutely nothing to contribute to our society.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 26, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> They have absolutely nothing to contribute to our society.



America is a country of immigrants.
I don't care if people immigrate here.
However they need to come here with the ability to support themselves and their children without going on welfare at American taxpayer expense.
America is 'broke' has huge economic pressures and can no longer afford to be the welfare provider to a 'huge surplus Latin American population' expecting to receive by illegall immigration expensive social welfare handouts that their countries of origin can not or will not provide for them.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

Bowden said:


> They came here and come here because the political corruption and poverty in Mexico drives them here.
> Their motivation to come here is not to assimilate into being an American due to them "appreciating what America and that flag stands for".
> Its totally economic.
> 51% of Mexico lives in poverty.
> ...



at first i lived in a rich area in vegas then in another but in the midst of those two homes i lived in what must have been little mexico. never had any problems with anyone. ones i knew only seemed to be hard workers like my husband. most of them he met at his second job. this guy that rode with him used to say goodbye every single day by saying time for a taco. i said to my husband once that the guy has tacos every day.... he informed me taco meant pussy. my best friend there was a beautiful young girl named sonya. mexicans we see here are usually hard working seasonal workers either harvesting berries or planting tress. most often have their families in tow and seem like better dads than a lot of the assholes trying to dodge child support around here or get to the methadone clinic.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

As long as they come here legally. But they don't. They are leeches. Nothing but fucking blood suckers. And I have no respect for them. They walk around like they own this country. What we need to do is set up a ins department in every er. And when a pregnant beaner walks in about to give birth they should deliver the anchor baby then deport them.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

supposedly white births are down so low we are endangered. 


Deaths among White Americans now outpace birth rate | The Daily Caller


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

The white race is like the bald eagle.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

if i'm about to be outnumbered i'm smart enough to play nice


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> The white race is like the bald eagle.




no longer endangered.

[h=3]Recovery[/h] On August 9, 2007, the bald eagle was removed from the federal list  of threatened and endangered species. After nearly disappearing from  most of the United States decades ago, the bald eagle is now flourishing  across the nation and no longer needs the protection of the Endangered  Species Act.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

If you want peace prepare for war. There is no playing nice when my country is about to be taken over


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> If you want peace prepare for war. There is no playing nice when my country is about to be taken over



with that tatt you are essentially a man without a country.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

Bald eagle pairs skyrocketing along James River in Virginia | WJLA.com


----------



## Bowden (Jul 26, 2013)

Its common sense that you do not fly the flag of a foreign country above the flag of the country you are in.
There is no reason what so ever for any American to have any tolerance for that type of disrespect.

If I lived in Mexico I would not disrespect their flag by flying the American flag above it.

Side note: Mexico has large double standards related to illegal US/Mexican immigrations.
In Mexico they do not give illegal immigrants social welfare and allow them to stay in the country.
They arrest, lock them up in jail and then deport them.
They treat them like criminals.
However Mexican politicians seem to think for some reason that open U.S. Mexican boarders is ok as long as it is in one direction (north) , that illegal Mexican immigrants to the U.S. should get amnesty and receive welfare benefits paid for by American taxpayers.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2013)

[sil] said:


> son,the only one that is confused here its you..you said that your relatives spilled blood for your country yet you walk around bearing a signs of the people who actually spilled the blood of your countrymen..they've died on normandy beaches thousand miles away from their homeland so that your donkey ass could walk around looking like nazi christmas tree..that's the ultimate insult for their sacrifice..scum like you would be shot on site back then



sometimes people just derp when they derpy


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)

Bowden said:


> America is a country of immigrants.



There's a _*world*_ of difference from the European immigrants that founded and built this country and those swarming in from turd-world nations now.


----------



## cityboy21 (Jul 26, 2013)

Will lawmakers act to close tax loophole for illegal immigrants? - 13 WTHR Indianapolis


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)

Bowden said:


> Its common sense that you do not fly the flag of a foreign country above the flag of the country you are in.
> There is no reason what so ever for any American to have any tolerance for that type of disrespect.
> 
> If I lived in Mexico I would not disrespect their flag by flying the American flag above it.
> ...



And they're telling the US that we shouldn't tighten our borders while they kill people at their southern border.

I hope we nuke them.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

DOMS said:


> And they're telling the US that we shouldn't tighten our borders while they kill people at their southern border.
> 
> I hope we nuke them.



Nuke em. Then slice that shit hole of a country off of ours.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Nuke em. Then slice that shit hole of a country off of ours.



We nuked Japan to end a war, and they are a much better people. And make no mistake about it, we're at war with Mexico over the fate of the USA.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2013)

cityboy21 said:


> Will lawmakers act to close tax loophole for illegal immigrants? - 13 WTHR Indianapolis



We need to remove the law that allows someone to claim citizenship merely by being born here. No more of those shitty anchor-babies.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 26, 2013)

DOMS said:


> We nuked Japan to end a war, and they are a much better people. And make no mistake about it, we're at war with Mexico over the fate of the USA.


They might make some pretty sweet electronics, but we built a pretty big bomb.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

people are pretty hard at work turning this country into a shit hole from the inside out too

Illegal Arrest of Marine Vet & Flag Desecration by WI Cap Police - Multiple Camera Angles - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

Active Duty Soldier Illegally Disarmed and Arrested - YouTube


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 26, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> They might make some pretty sweet electronics, but we built a pretty big bomb.



japanese and nazis where allies in ww2..so you glad that usa nuked your ''own''?..lmao this boy is on another level of stupidity


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Its illegal to fly an american flag under a mexican flag? If the american flag was above the mexican flag thats ok?



Title 4 of the United States code.  Federal law but it does not provide any penalty for breaking it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

this cops iq is prob way too high for the job

I Love This Cop. Best Open Carry Stop Ever - YouTube


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

Woman who videotaped alleged child abuse speaks out - YouTube

what exactly is the thinking behind forcing more stupid cunts like this to be mothers?

too bad we can't abort the mom.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> this cops iq is prob way too high for the job
> 
> I Love This Cop. Best Open Carry Stop Ever - YouTube



Nerds with guns.

We need more cops like that one.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 27, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> with that tatt you are essentially a man without a country.


 jake so dumb dumb


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 28, 2013)

All sum it up fuck all them Mexicans and fuck all of you....


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 28, 2013)

DGG secretly loves us. He shows love with verbal abuse and excessive coffee sipping.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Bowden said:


> They don't care if it's disrespectful.
> They have no respect for Americans.
> A few years ago they were marching in the streets of American cities waving Mexican flags and demanding amnesty.
> Their allegiance is to Mexico, their cultural identity and cultural norms are Mexican, not American.
> ...


we stole their land, the least we can do is let them landscape it


----------



## DOMS (Jul 29, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> we stole their land, the least we can do is let them landscape it



Not true, we paid them pennies on the dollar for it. And, as Mexico has shown, they wouldn't have done much good with it, anyway.


----------



## njc (Jul 29, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> I did not know it was illegal  BUT our flag should be on top IMO... Go to another country and you won't see our flag flying just being burned


 In the US, the only flag which can be flown over the American flag is the UN flag, or that's the way its supposed to be.  Not sure how serious they are about enforcing it.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 29, 2013)

njc said:


> In the US, the only flag which can be flown over the American flag is the UN flag, or that's the way its supposed to be.  Not sure how serious they are about enforcing it.



On any US land, territory, etc only the US flag flies the highest.  Even over the UN flag.


----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2013)

Used to be good gears coming out of Mexico.

I think Goldman Sachs is more of a problem than those messicans.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> On any US land, territory, etc only the US flag flies the highest.  Even over the UN flag.


I cant believe nobody knows this shit, US flag is always highest, even overseas on a US military base. When you hang the flag on a wall the union is always top left ( union is blue square with stars )


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 29, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> On any US land, territory, etc only the US flag flies the highest.  Even over the UN flag.



Keep educating.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 29, 2013)

Fuck Flags: Mexican, American, or any other. Flags are gay.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

^^ wears rainbow bandanas


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> people are pretty hard at work turning this country into a shit hole from the inside out too


Their are scumbags in every race, that's true. But, Latinos and jigs seem to have a much higher percentage of trash than caucasians.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Dark Geared God said:


> All sum it up fuck all them Mexicans and fuck all of you....


scum^^^


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've see wiggers, but never seen any little shit acting messican, do they exist?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

i dunno esse. 

guess you weren't around during the cheech n chong era.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

Child actors shame Mexico's politicians with mockumentary! - YouTube

mexican kids got cajones.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Eliminate immigration. Problem solved.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 29, 2013)

Freak Flag

I grew up in the shadow of The Bomb
Come of age during Viet Nam
Many thousand gone - I never did know why
Well look around - it's so hard to see
What's happening to our big family
I'm an American - I'm gonna let my freak flag fly - fly

Well my dad preached a message of love
I heard him say on the day he passed on above
He said "Use what you got, son, to raise a hopeful cry"
Dad, I heard what you had to say
I try to hold to it every day
I'm your boy - I'm gonna let my freak flag fly - fly - fly

Flag of green, flag of brown
Leaves in the sky, roots in the ground
I'm singing and stomping by the dawns early light
For every soul being beat down
For every child who sees the light and turns around
Come on now - let's let that freak flag fly - fly - fly


----------



## s2h (Jul 31, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> it is illegal. the only flag that is permitted to fly on the same level with the American flag is a Texas flag. everything else must fly below the american flag (in america of course)



Even in Texas nobody flys the Texas flag at the same height..I was 20 miles from the Mexican border a week ago and every Mexican flag was below the American flag...most Mexicans I know(and its a lot) refer too themselves as Americans(ones that are legal)...and not Mexican..


----------



## Popeye. (Jul 31, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> My grandfather and his brother both fought in WW2 in the pacific.   I don't give a shit about nationalism.
> 
> Do I have advantages here?   Yup.   Just like I'd have advantages in Australia, England, France, Germany, Finland etc etc.



Yep.  but Americans some how think the USA is the center of the world and only place to live......  what the Gov wants....

I love the people here and the American sea... but the GOV for the the passed 30 years has been mostly a joke!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 31, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Fuck Flags: Mexican, American, or any other. Flags are gay.



YES! after reading all this bs talk about flags , finally on the third page I find someone who says it! its just a fucking flag !!



ps:  he had both flags up, giving respect to both the USA and MEXICO.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)

Popeye. said:


> Yep.  but Americans some how think the USA is the center of the world and only place to live......  what the Gov wants....



Americans take pride in their country, and they don't like when people shit on it.

Also, I'll quote Tony Blair when a reporter asked him if America is still a great country (from memory): "There are two things that define how great a country is: How many people are trying to get and how many peopl are trying to get out."

How many people are trying to get into the USA? How many are trying to get out? How many people are trying to get into the Mexico? How many are trying to get out?

Mexico: a place so shitty that even Mexicans don't want to live there.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

we get about 20 percent of immigrants worldwide. people used to come here for jobs now they come here for welfare.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

A new report by the United Nations Children's Fund, on *the well-being of  children in 35 developed nations*, turned up some alarming statistics  about child poverty. More than one in five American children fall below a  relative poverty line, which UNICEF defines as living in a household  that earns less than half of the national median. *The United States  ranks 34th of the 35 countries surveyed, above only Romania and below  virtually all of Europe plus Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Japan.

*




Map: How 35 countries compare on child poverty (the U.S. is ranked 34th)


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> A new report by the United Nations Children's Fund, on *the well-being of  children in 35 developed nations*, turned up some alarming statistics  about child poverty. More than one in five American children fall below a  relative poverty line, which UNICEF defines as living in a household  that earns less than half of the national median. *The United States  ranks 34th of the 35 countries surveyed, above only Romania and below  virtually all of Europe plus Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Japan.
> 
> *
> Map: How 35 countries compare on child poverty (the U.S. is ranked 34th)



As I've stated before, the USA is the Western country with the highest amount of third-worlders, both legal and not. If we were to expel all of them, many of our statistics would rise dramatically.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/pubs/pdf/irb_august2010.pdf

immigrants are in the same boat we are as far as poverty, unemployment, and welfare here. the fact they come here and end up on welfare is because right now George Carlin is more right than ever that a big red white and blue dick is being jammed up our asses and   

"The owners of this country know the truth. It's called the American Dream because you have to be asleep to believe it."

George Carlin ~ The American Dream - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

DOMS said:


> As I've stated before, the USA is the Western country with the highest amount of third-worlders, both legal and not. If we were to expel all of them, many of our statistics would rise dramatically.



because that'd be so much easier than taking a real hard look at why the native born are being robbed of their jobs, homes, pensions etc by a bunch of rich greedy cocksuckers? then getting off our asses to change it? blaming immigrants is the easy way out. they aren't the one with their cock in our ass. we are on a path to SELF destruction not immigrant destruction. i picture a man ravaged in body and mind by syphilis saying, this broken toe is going to kill me. dude, you're dead already.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 31, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> A new report by the United Nations Children's Fund, on *the well-being of  children in 35 developed nations*, turned up some alarming statistics  about child poverty. More than one in five American children fall below a  relative poverty line, which UNICEF defines as living in a household  that earns less than half of the national median. *The United States  ranks 34th of the 35 countries surveyed, above only Romania and below  virtually all of Europe plus Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Japan.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


you'll never see that on the news, they want you to think that everyone is doing well and those who aren't are abusing the government benefits


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

even if every last one of over 40 million immigrants were on full benefit welfare it wouldn't be as expensive financially or in American lives as another war. and we know another bullshit war is right around the corner.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

*America still allows emigration; the door has not yet slammed. But  America punishes the act and it is proposing legislation to punish it  more.* For example, a bill called the Ex-PATRIOT Act is in the Senate.  Its full name is the Expatriation Prevention by Abolishing Tax-Related  Incentives for Offshore Tenancy Act, and it would ban anyone who  expatriates from ever setting foot again on American soil. As the law  stands today, the ?exit tax? for those who emigrate without renouncing  citizenship is to be saddled with a US tax liability in perpetuity; in  short, double taxation. The ?exit tax? for those who renounce citizenship  is the complexity of the process and a confiscation of wealth from  those who have it. *This is a fiscal Berlin Wall.* Those who quietly leave  and ?stay gone? without notifying the U.S. state are similar to  pre-wall East Berliners. They fall somewhat between emigrants and  defectors, with their main reason for silence being to escape notice.  Hopefully, the door for them to do so will remain open.

Should Americans Emigrate or Defect?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

Ron Paul: The “Ex-PATRIOT” Act – America’s Berlin Wall for Tax Refugees | Ron Paul .com

The characteristic mark of a tyrannical regime is that it eventually  finds it necessary to erect walls to keep people from leaving.  This is  why we should be troubled by the ?Ex-PATRIOT Act,?

Current law already dictates that Americans with a net worth of over $2  million who expatriate must be assumed to have sold all their assets and  must pay a corresponding punitive exit tax on those assumed sales.  The  Ex-PATRIOT Act goes even further than current law by assessing a 30%  capital gains tax on all future earnings of expatriates.  Not content  just with this additional tax, the bill also grants the IRS the sole  authority to determine whether individuals have expatriated for tax  purposes and allows the IRS to bar those individuals from ever  re-entering the United States.  Finally, the bill blatantly violates the  ex post facto provisions of the U.S. Constitution by extending all of  these provisions to anyone who has given up their U.S. citizenship  within the past decade.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> because that'd be so much easier than taking a real hard look at why the native born are being robbed of their jobs, homes, pensions etc by a bunch of rich greedy cocksuckers? then getting off our asses to change it? blaming immigrants is the easy way out. they aren't the one with their cock in our ass. we are on a path to SELF destruction not immigrant destruction. i picture a man ravaged in body and mind by syphilis saying, this broken toe is going to kill me. dude, you're dead already.



You do realize that you you can have more than one problem, or more than one factor contributing to a problem, at one time, right? Just because we have our own problems doesn't make it okay for others to add more.


----------



## Popeye. (Jul 31, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> because that'd be so much easier than taking a real hard look at why the native born are being robbed of their jobs, homes, pensions etc by a bunch of rich greedy cocksuckers? then getting off our asses to change it? blaming immigrants is the easy way out. they aren't the one with their cock in our ass. we are on a path to SELF destruction not immigrant destruction. i picture a man ravaged in body and mind by syphilis saying, this broken toe is going to kill me. dude, you're dead already.




Well stated!


----------



## s2h (Jul 31, 2013)

DOMS said:


> As I've stated before, the USA is the Western country with the highest amount of third-worlders, both legal and not. If we were to expel all of them, many of our statistics would rise dramatically.



Bad idea...I would have to mow my own lawn...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 31, 2013)

^^prefers uphill landscaping


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Popeye. said:


> Well stated!


Actually its a horrible way to draw a parallel. Ignoring the huge strain put on our economy by latinos is irresponsible, at best. A more accurate parallel would be "allowing a harmful bacteria into an already open wound rather then keeping the wound disinfected so you can concentrate on closing it". I'll completely ignore the fact that are neighbors to the south are literally bringing disease to our children and consequently to us as well. At least immunize their filthy asses, fuck!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 31, 2013)

it used to be that native born had higher unemployment than all immigrants legal and illegal. it's really not their fault the jobs are drying up. the least educated immigrants still have less unemployment than their native born counterparts.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm sure there's a compromise maybe just expel all blacks? I don't think my life would improve with no one to cut my lawn or make me fish tacos on taco Tuesday


----------



## DOMS (Aug 1, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I'm sure there's a compromise maybe just expel all blacks? I don't think my life would improve with no one to cut my lawn or make me fish tacos on taco Tuesday



Fun fact: Before the internment camps of World War 2, the majority of non-white gardeners in Los Angeles were Japanese. I'd be very cool with the return of that.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 1, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Fun fact: Before the internment camps of World War 2, the majority of non-white gardeners in Los Angeles were Japanese. I'd be very cool with the return of that.


interesting fact for you, Mexicans love Chinese food, coincidence, I think not


----------

